# whites tree frog diet question



## FroggyLove (May 15, 2012)

I had problems with my whites not eating at all. I had tried feeding crickets but they werent eating them. I also tried handfeeding them crickets as well as leaving them in an open container without success (the container and the crickets within it was untouched. 

As the male was looking really skinny the pet shop suggested I tried feeding locusts. This worked - I think because the locusts migrate upwards.

*My question is - is it OK to feed them locusts as a staple diet?* If not I am rather worried as I seem to be failing miserably to feed them (if their staple has to be crickets)!

I havent tried worms and roaches yet (actually just started breeding roaches) but am under the understanding that these should be occasional treats rather than part of their staple diet.

Grateful for any help or advice


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Overall, the best diet is one as varied as you can make it; you can use all of the feeders you list and more. It's not good to keep them on just one type for two main reasons- one, they will almost certainly be missing out on some nutrients they need- frogs in the wild feed on an incredibly wide variety,- and two, they may get habituated to just one kind of prey- as may have happened here. As well as reason one, this also causes problems if there is a sudden lack of the prefered prey. Consider feeding them wild-caught food, as well, if you have a 'clean' (pesticide-free) area nearby- spiders, woodlice, grasshoppers, moths etc are all rather more nutritious than 'farmed' food, and give the frogs some interest too.


----------



## FroggyLove (May 15, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Overall, the best diet is one as varied as you can make it; you can use all of the feeders you list and more. It's not good to keep them on just one type for two main reasons- one, they will almost certainly be missing out on some nutrients they need- frogs in the wild feed on an incredibly wide variety,- and two, they may get habituated to just one kind of prey- as may have happened here. As well as reason one, this also causes problems if there is a sudden lack of the prefered prey. Consider feeding them wild-caught food, as well, if you have a 'clean' (pesticide-free) area nearby- spiders, woodlice, grasshoppers, moths etc are all rather more nutritious than 'farmed' food, and give the frogs some interest too.


Thank you Ron, I have no problems with getting hold of 'clean' wild caught food such as spiders and woodlice. As I said I am breeding my own roaches but what is puzzling is according to the shop they had been fed on nothing but crickets while they had them (from froglets up to adulthood when I got them) - yet I could not get them to eat crickets.

I was particularly worried that a staple diet of locusts might provide them with excessive calcium levels - is this a risk?

Apart from very basic info I cant seem to find any details about keeping whites (everyone says this is because they are so easy to keep - but there is a difference whether they are just surviving or being kept well)! I dust their food with nutrobal and calcium daily - is this OK?

Could you point me in the right direction for detailed care info on whites please?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Locusts aren't particularly high in calcium- your frogs will be getting that from the Nutrobal and calcium. I don't dust every day- 2 or 3 times a week should be fine, and don't bother to dust wild-caught food, as it will already be loaded with nutrients. Are you providing UV? Some do, some don't, but if you do, be careful not to overdose with the Nutrobal.

There's oodles of care sheets around, this one is as good as any: White's Tree Frog - Introduction and Care of Pet White's Tree Frogs


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to say none of my whites like crickets they occasionally catch one or 2 but generally don't eat them, they do love moths of any sort, locusts, grass hoppers, wax worms of course lol and generally anything else I put in, oh apart from dendrobena they hated them and were actually scared of um lol variety is the spice of life for these guys they get bored easily with habitat as well as food I ve found


----------



## FroggyLove (May 15, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Locusts aren't particularly high in calcium- your frogs will be getting that from the Nutrobal and calcium. I don't dust every day- 2 or 3 times a week should be fine, and don't bother to dust wild-caught food, as it will already be loaded with nutrients. Are you providing UV? Some do, some don't, but if you do, be careful not to overdose with the Nutrobal.
> 
> There's oodles of care sheets around, this one is as good as any: White's Tree Frog - Introduction and Care of Pet White's Tree Frogs


Thanks Ron - I think ive probably got most of the care sheets - except this one (it looks pretty good) its the detailed stuff I seem unable to get hold of - such as possible health problems etc.

I am providing UVB (have a 5% uvb compact bulb) - do you think a once a week dust with nutrobal would be enough because of this?


----------



## FroggyLove (May 15, 2012)

kirsty-kay said:


> I have to say none of my whites like crickets they occasionally catch one or 2 but generally don't eat them, they do love moths of any sort, locusts, grass hoppers, wax worms of course lol and generally anything else I put in, oh apart from dendrobena they hated them and were actually scared of um lol variety is the spice of life for these guys they get bored easily with habitat as well as food I ve found


thanks Kirsty, its a relief to know that mine are not the only whites to refuse crickets.

I tried the female (guessing she's female as she's a lot bigger than the male - know he's definately male coz he calls his little heart out) with dendrobena last night and she took it - the male is more shy and inclined to stress so he may not take them.

They definately have very individual personalities - nothing phases Lily she pretty much stays a lovely lime green colour whilst Rollie seems easily stressed and frequently changes from a blue-green to black (even when he's on a light background).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FroggyLove said:


> Thanks Ron - I think ive probably got most of the care sheets - except this one (it looks pretty good) its the detailed stuff I seem unable to get hold of - such as possible health problems etc.
> 
> *I am providing UVB (have a 5% uvb compact bulb) - do you think a once a week dust with nutrobal would be enough because of this?*


 Yes, I'd say so.


----------

